# Let's Collect Engine Oil Burning Issues and Reactions of Car Manufacturers/Dealers!



## tumcakirm (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello,

_The purpose of opening this subject might have been understood by its title. My experience is with AUDI AG and AUDI Turkey. Share your own experiences too. Moreover, support the campaign that I announced 4 days ago (details are given below) and let's warn the car manufacturers/dealers about their inattentive approaches to the issues due to especially their own faults!_

My engine oil burn issue occured a few months ago. My car is a year 2010 model and this model has an well-known insistent design/manufacturing fault from the beginning that AUDI is responsible for this fault. Though the issue is due to the fault of manufacturer, AUDI, neither AUDI AG nor AUDI Turkey has undertaken this responsibility. After all, I decided to have my car's engine rebuilt and I paid its cost by myself which is a big amount a few days ago.

I have prepared a video for this experience and have started a logo modification campaign too. If you have such kind of experiences why don't you join and support this campaign?

You can find the details in the below video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS5p9BzNJo8

I am waiting for your supports and sharings.
Why are we still advertising these irresponsible manufacturers/dealers on our cars with their logos!.

_*Note:* If you decide to modify the logo of your car, please share the picture of its new look, I am waiting for your creative modifications._


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Don't confuse blow-by with burning, there is a difference. 

Burning oil is due to bad oil rings, and this oil burning is visibly seen coming out the exhaust.

Bad valve seats, you'll burn oil as well; the leaking into the cylinder(s) when off, for
the puff of smoke on start-up, then nothing, or to a continual burn if they're really
bad. 

Consumption, due to blow-by, is not related to oil ring failure. While this oil is burned,
it's a misted in, and is not seen as visible smoke out the exhaust. VW products specify their
consumption, and it is high, unacceptably high in some cases.

Turbos will have more blow-by than naturally aspirated engines.

Consumption can be controlled by changing oils. I had a '13 TDI, used Rotella T6, and I was
emptying the catch can almost twice before an oil change . I switched to DEL400, it took 5 or
more oil changes before I needed to empty it. Both are 5W40 diesel motor oils. I had
243,500 miles when bought back; used Rotalla or Delo400 the entire time I owned it. It had
32,000 on it when I bought it. So, I went over 200,000 miles on a NON VW approved (507.00)
oil. Nothing on the trans or motor was ever replaced or repaired, and had the original
timing and serpentine belts.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Audi may have a problem, but I agree with their findings. Your car is too old and you are not the original owner. 

They have a warranty and it's up. They honored the time period and I would expect no more than that. Sorry that you bought a car you do not like. Time to turn the page, sell it and buy something else. Lesson learned, a German car does not sound like it's for you.


----------

